

In defense of common English - quoderat
http://chronicle.com/temp/reprint.php?id=1200zq259py5hw6r0xs6h43x9jzd2gf3

======
rabidsnail
Several things:

1\. Why should natural language be codified?

2\. Who gets to codify it? That person or group will have tremendous power to
shape the way the language's speakers think.

3\. How will this standardized language adapt to changing circumstances? There
are going to be things which are impossible to say, or which at the very least
take too many words to say.

4\. If the language is codified shouldn't it be simpler than English? Isn't
English's grammar awfully complicated?

